# .virc or .vimrc



## gpatrick (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm trying to create a .virc or .vimrc file for mapping keys but it doesn't work.  

If I set them by hand inside vi, then it works, e.g.:

```
:map! xI <i> </i>
```

but if (below) is in the .virc or .vimrc file it doesn't have any effect.

```
map! xI <i> </i>
```

This happens with either /usr/bin/vi or /usr/local/bin/vim running 8.2-RELEASE-p2.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 22, 2011)

You want to customize vi or vim?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 22, 2011)

You need to install editor/vim and use *vim*

*vi != vim* like on many linuxes


----------

